# 2-legged kids coming-need vegetable ideas



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My ranch partner's 21 year old son is now caring for his two half siblings (8 & 10) while his mother is being deployed in Korea. She just left this morning. Since this is overwhelming for a 21 year old and spring break is next week, I have suggested the two children come stay with us for a few days. They stayed a couple times last year and think of my ranch partner as grandpa even though he is not biologically related. The 8 yr old loves vegetables but her 10 your old brother hates them and getting him to take even one bite is a struggle. So, those of you have vegetable hating children, any vegetable/salad suggestions/recipes that human children often like that I can make while they are here with us?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always make smoothies and not tell them what is in it.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My smoothies usually have yogurt, frozen fruit, and sweatner in them. Never made a vegetable smoothy before. I did just purchase a juicer but I have not used it yet and it has been a very long time since I juiced. My last juicer threw carrot mush all over the kitchen. I wonder what tasty drink I could make? Have to think about this. We will be picking them up on Friday after school.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great reason to buy a Vitamix or something like it.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Corn, candied carrots, sweet potatoes, veggies covered with cheese?

My son has always loved veggies but my stepdaughter had issues when I first married. That's what I did.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Corn fritters, with lotsa corn was how I got any veggies at all into my son when he was younger. Sweeter veggies usually work better at first.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Carrot or zuchini bread is a delicious way to cook some vegetables in what would normally be a slightly sweet treat! It doesn't affect the texture, and is normally a moist, dense, bread with a bit of sweetness. 

Apparently some kids with more sensitive taste buds can have problems if vegetables are bitter, like when they get overcooked We can't tell, but they can. Overcooked broccoli and brussel sprouts are known for getting bitter, if I remember right. So maybe taking care that anything isn't over or undercooked will help.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with candied carrots and sweet potatoes. I love broccli with cheese on it! That used to be the only way I would eat it, but as I have grown I just eat whatever in sight.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Make spaghetti. Make a meat spaghetti sauce and toss in a bag of frozen chopped spinach.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

Make a lasagna and add spinich in it or cook and mash califlower like you would do potatoes and add butter salt and pepper .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am no help here. My kids always had to eat their vegetables. I would never let them say they did not nlike them or they got more. 
To this day they eall all vegetables.

Try googling Corn Casserole. It is so good. 

By they way that is great for you to do this, I am sure the older brother is VERY thankful.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> By they way that is great for you to do this, I am sure the older brother is VERY thankful.


He is very very thankful and excited. He loves his siblings but he is a 21 year old boy. He doesn't really know how to cook. He works at Wal-Mart and was sheltered growing up. He is just not prepared to be a dad overnight. Due to other obligations we cannot take the kids for the entire week, but we can for half the week, giving the oldest brother a break in this very stressful time in his life. Anyway, the children have been begging to come out and see the goats. Lawn Mower, my Boer doe is looking like she could kid any day now. Wouldn't it be great if these children could see the event.

Thanks for the all the suggestions.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> I am no help here. My kids always had to eat their vegetables. I would never let them say they did not nlike them or they got more.
> To this day they eall all vegetables.
> 
> Try googling Corn Casserole. It is so good.
> ...


I think my parents were glad that my sister and I always wolfed out veggies down as kids. The only thing I know my sister didn't like was broccoli, but disliking one vegetable isn't a deal breaker. And we both hate stuff like salt, butter, and cheese on our vegetables, then and now, haha.

My parents did have the 'two bite' rule. Gotta have at least two bites of every different item on the plate before deciding we were done (applied to new foods and/or normal dinner if we didn't feel hungry, like if we had a late lunch). There was *no* special cooking if we didn't like anything. And if my sister and I got hungry later, our leftover dinner got reheated, and all was good.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My son has always had to eat what he was given, and I've never been one to use lots of salt or sauces. His mantra whenever we have something he doesn't like is, "think of tacos!"

Now that he's 15 he loves brussels sprouts and asparagus, never uses condiments, and snacks on carrots and granola by the bag. The ONLY salad dressing he will eat is raspberry vinaigrette. I remember the look the waitress gave us when he was 4 and asked for it on his salad. 

Seeing it in writing makes me realize how lucky I am to have such a great kid! I hope his little sister (due is 28 days) is as easy and well behaved as he's been.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

hot fresh corn with a little butter :drool:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have 3 kids, 2 love vegetables, the other hates them <But she can't leave the table until they are gone lol>.
If the picky child likes cheese, then definitely try to make things with cheese!

My kids LOVE steamed, fresh broccoli w/cheese melted over the top.

Sometimes I make macaroni and cheese, mix in some broccoli put it in a cake pan, sprinkle some mild cheddar over the top then crumble some crackers over that, bake it....always a hit.

Another thing I have found that helps my oldest is, if I make chicken, mashed potatoes and peas... I taught her to eat her peas with her mashed potatoes <dip a fork w/potatoes into the peas> and she loves it that way.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

My boys say they hate all squash! But they love zucchini bread. When I make spaghetti, I'll peel the zucchini and then grate it and cook it in the sauce. You can also do this with the taco filling, while browning the meat, add onions and grated zucchini or finely chopped cauliflour then simmer in the taco seasonings. This way they won't know it's there because they can't see the green peels . You can do this with cauliflour and spaghetti squash too since they take on the flavor and color of what they are cooked with.


----------

